# on a drug



## GamblingCamel

"Being on a drug" can refer to a medication or to a recreational drug.



> Two of the participants were *on some cubensis mushroom tea* and the birthday girl and her boyfriend were *on pure psilocybin*.
> 
> Dois dos participantes eram num chá de cogumelos cubensis e a garota de aniversário e seu namarado eram na psilocibina pura.


----------



## Johannes

I would translate "were" here as "estavam tomando"


----------



## J. Bailica

Sim, 'estavam tomando' (mas sem 'num', isto é, sem 'em');
ou 'tinham tomado (um) chá...';
ou 'estavam sob o efeito de...'


----------



## englishmania

_"Estar a tomar" _penso que se aplica mais a medicamentos (ou chá, se quisermos), portanto em relação a estupefacientes, acho que se aplica _"estavam sob o efeito de"_. No entanto, isto não dá a ideia de que o fazem regularmente, é algo momentâneo (naquele momento, podia ver-se o efeito da droga). Se for um consumo regular, acho que se pode dizer que _"consumiam ..."_ ou_ "eram viciados em..."_.


----------



## GamblingCamel

J. Bailica said:


> Sim, 'estavam tomando' (mas sem 'num', isto é, sem 'em');
> ou 'tinham tomado (um) chá...';
> ou 'estavam sob o efeito de...'


"Tomando X" and "estar sob o efeito de" sound fairly clinical to me; for instance,  a doctor might say, "We can't prescribe drug X for him because he's already _on Y_.

In respect to the birthday party, "on some mushroom tea" evokes something more psychotropic (having an altering effect on perception, emotion, or behavior). The birthday girl's mind is now in "a different place." Possibly, _on _ in this sense has its origins in the beatnik era, the '60's.
Please be creative with PT slang/verbal syntax, if necessary.


----------



## englishmania

Informal: está mocado/está com uma moca!/está todo queimadinho.


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> Se for um consumo regular, acho que se pode dizer que _"consumiam ..."_ ou_ "eram viciados em..."_.


Does "eram viciados" mean they are "addicts"? 
Or can _viciado _be less judgmental, like the EN: "He has a few vices, but doesn't everybody?"

VICE: 1.a. An evil, degrading, or immoral practice or habit. _3. a. A slight personal failing; a foible: the vice of untidiness._


----------



## J. Bailica

englishmania said:


> Informal: está mocado/está com uma moca!/está todo queimadinho.


 


Também há o 'estar ganzado', mas não sei se é para todo tipo de drogas (não sei bem porquê, associo essa expressão mais ao haxixe).


----------



## englishmania

^ you're right, "ganzado/a" too.



GamblingCamel said:


> Does "eram viciados" mean they are "addicts"?



Yes, but you can also say _Estou/Ando viciado neste jogo de computador._

other words for people who are addicts: toxicodependente, drogado, anda na droga/meteu-se na droga/está metido na droga


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> Informal: está mocado/está com uma moca!/está todo queimadinho.



MOCA
1. Cacete que serve de arma. = clava, maça
2. Infrm. Cabeça, crânio.
3. Infrm. Coisa muito engraçada.
4. Gír. Asneira, tolice.
5. Infrm. Efeito provocado pelo consumo de drogas. = pedra, pedrada
6. Bras. Peta, zombaria.

QUEMADINHO
queimado :	burnt, carbonized, scorched

> English: I understand the figurative meaning of queimado. But this word seems to describe an "extreme, mind-ripping" drug trip, rather than something "mellow", a very "natural" experience akin to "breathing in the fresh air of a woods in spring" (which is the mood of the birthday party, methinks).


----------



## englishmania

Yes, it's stronger than "mocado/ganzado". I was just listing some expressions. BTW, I'm not an expert on this subject.


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> "Being on a drug" can refer to a medication or to a recreational drug.


 
The cubensis mushroom looks very much alike our cogumelo de zebú, that also grow on dung heaps. I see that the psilocybin is a substance found on "magic mushrooms".  So I understand that they are all stoned with the same substance.

A very colloquial Brazilian version:

_Dois dos presentes estavam muito doidos com chá de cogumelo e a aniversariante e seu namorado eram psilocibina pura._


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> So I understand that they are all stoned with the same substance. Yeah, from nature, and from the lab. It's  kinda philosophical .. _that's heavy_, man.
> 
> _Dois dos presentes estavam muito doidos com chá de cogumelo e a aniversariante e seu namorado *eram psilocibina pura*._



Are you punning with the word PURA?
~ They were high on pure Psilocibina (100% Psilocibina, no additives).
~ Their minds were pure Psilocibina (their minds were totally under the effects of Psilocibina).

DOIDO: que perdeu a razão, falto de juízo, louco, alienado.


----------



## anaczz

GOODVIEW said:


> The cubensis mushroom looks very much alike our cogumelo de zebú, that also grow on dung heaps. I see that the psilocybin is a substance found on "magic mushrooms". So I understand that they are all stoned with the same substance.
> 
> A very colloquial Brazilian version:
> 
> _Dois dos presentes estavam muito doidos com chá de cogumelo e a aniversariante e seu namorado eram psilocibina pura._


Ou também (nem sei se ainda se usam esses termos, mas parece que sim):

_Dois dos presentes estavam numa viagem/num barato de chá de cogumelo e a aniversariante e seu namorado de psilocibina pura_


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> _Dois dos presentes *estavam* numa viagem/num barato de chá de cogumelo e a aniversariante e seu namorado *de psilocibina pura*_



"Estar de psilocibina pura" : slang, colloquial usage, or your own literary invention?  

BARATO: At first I thought "barato" meant "steamer", in the sense of "a water pipe" for smoking mushroom-infused tea? 
But after reading this "vapor barato" thread, related to the Jards Macalé/Gal Costa song, I'm a bit confused. Unfortunately I can't understand much of the PT in the comment 4 audio link.

>Ana, I don't think VIAGEM (trip) will ever go out of fashion in respect to drugs.
Why should it? It's an apt description, psycho-empirically grounded in real human experience.


----------



## englishmania

Quanto a "viagem", temos uma canção dos anos 80 que diz "uma_ trip_ de heroína".

Se calhar é daí que vem a expressão "Estás a tripar comigo" (estás-te a passar). Who knows.


----------



## anaczz

_


			
				GC said:
			
		


Dois dos presentes *estavam* numa viagem/num barato de chá de cogumelo e a aniversariante e seu namorado *de psilocibina pura*

Click to expand...

_


			
				GC said:
			
		

> _"Estar de psilocibina pura" : slang, colloquial usage, or your own literary invention? _


A intenção era:

_Dois dos presentes *estavam* numa viagem/num barato de chá de cogumelo e a aniversariante e seu namorado [numa viagem/barato] *de psilocibina pura*_


----------



## GOODVIEW

> ~ They were high on pure Psilocibina (100% Psilocibina, no additives).
> ~ Their minds were pure Psilocibina (their minds were totally under the effects of Psilocibina).






> DOIDO: que perdeu a razão, falto de juízo, louco, alienado.



Doido ou doidão (fem. doidona) also means stoned.

barato = trip = viagem



> BARATO: At first I thought "barato" meant "steamer", in the sense of "a water pipe" for smoking mushroom-infused tea?


I didn't know people smoked the infusion, normally they drink it. Unless they put some alcohol in it, maybe?

We use _puro/pura_ in the same way you use _pure_:
She's pure dinamyte = Ela é dinamite pura



> "Estar de Ser psilocibina pura"


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> A intenção era:
> 
> _Dois dos presentes *estavam* numa viagem/num barato de chá de cogumelo e a aniversariante e seu namorado [numa viagem/barato] *de psilocibina pura*_


I think I understand now, ZZ~~
Num barato = being stoned/high, as in DAR BARATO.


----------

